# Um....DeiSaso hard yaoi << (Censored! XD)



## Nena Trinity (Jul 15, 2007)

Well...I just whipped this up for a really friend of mine and I'd figured I'd post it << I hope that's okay XD I censored the naughty parts and all...If you don't like DeiSaso or yaoi please don't look okay? Thank you.  Hopefully it's okay...if not, I'll delete it. XD First time ever doing hard yaoi <<

*Warning! Yaoi:*


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2007)

omg. uke!sasori ​


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jul 15, 2007)

Heck yes. XD I don't believe in seme Sasori


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2007)

I've never imagined Sasori as uke in any pairing. 
This is new. Good job.
i will never look at sasori the same way again​


----------



## Sai (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL this is my first time seeing Deidara as the dominant one. Good job LOL maybe you could do naruto and sasuke one day ^^


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jul 15, 2007)

Ricky said:


> I've never imagined Sasori as uke in any pairing.
> This is new. Good job.
> i will never look at sasori the same way again​



Ho boy! I changed someone's viewpoint  I feel special XD

@Clarine: Maybe I will  I'm not a big fan of that pairing myself, but it seems to be quite popular so it's possible!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, quite interesting there, I like how Deidara is pulling on the gag's strap with his mouth. XD


----------



## KyodaixSensu (Jul 15, 2007)

asgh;! Wow. Just amazing, lol.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol thanks XD Yes, I like how Deidara's pulling the gag strap/leash thing (I haven't decided which he's pulling yet XD Hence the awkward position) came out. If you think this is interesting, you should see the uncensored XD I...never drew boy bits before << It was...strange XD


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2007)

Nooo....I can't see Dei's penis. ;_;

Anyway, Dei looks hot. LOL.


----------



## Cair (Jul 16, 2007)

One of the many reasons why I luff yaoi. 

Nice job!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#295 (Jul 16, 2007)

:amazed  Oh em gee! Now, I'm not a really big fan of yaoi but....

Good work


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2007)

lol what now?? I am curiouse to see where he insert it... *____*


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jul 16, 2007)

@KY: Lol, that's ok XD You see more of Sasori's penis anyways 

Thanks everyone XD I'm glad you like it and aren't highly disturbed by it XD I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow.


A gag always come in handy huh? Lol, nice job.


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 16, 2007)

How can sasori cry with his puppet body?

Unless thats....

Eww no.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh yea~ JAM IT IN! >


----------



## Morwain (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow dei as seme didn't see that one coming. Good job too bad it is censored though.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jul 17, 2007)

I disagree, Sasori is the dominant type.


----------



## Chiyo (Jul 17, 2007)

Uke sasori? That's new. I LIKE IT!


----------



## Pugthug (Jul 17, 2007)

Poor Deidara is going to end up with splinters >_<

Lol just had to come in here and make a joke like that. Anyway good job on the art; however, I despise Yaoi with every fiber of my body


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jul 17, 2007)

Morwain said:


> Wow dei as seme didn't see that one coming. Good job too bad it is censored though.



Thanks ^^ Yeah, I wanted to try something new XD I wish I coulda put it as uncensored but now no one can laugh at my stupid looking penis << >> 



> I disagree, Sasori is the dominant type.



Well I guess I'll have to draw a dominant Sasori one just for you, won't I Master? <3


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jul 18, 2007)

UGU! i love yaoi >u<~~ ♥♥♥♥♥ I like the poses C:


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jul 18, 2007)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Well I guess I'll have to draw a dominant Sasori one just for you, won't I Master? <3


Deidara officially said Sasori was his master, and he didn't mind to take a submissive role.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh yes. The "Master" thing. What perverted images my mind came up with when Deidara said that XD Now I HAVE to draw a dominant Sasori XD


----------



## Lust (May 18, 2008)

omg eeek! awesome! good job! darw sasuke and naruto next time lol ~reps


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Sexy 

but puppets can't cry!


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2008)

Poor Sasori.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 18, 2008)

woah! Nice job. I always imagined deidara and sasori to both be ukes! but nice job on the yaoi. The expressions look so genuine.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 18, 2008)

... 

I wish I could see the uncensored part... Maybe I could hand it in as my reproductive system project... just have to add labels and voila! 

One thing: Deidara is holding the "leash" in his mouth, so it should... well... uhg, so hard to explain! umm... It just looks like it's running through Dei's cheek.


----------



## Kuro (May 18, 2008)

This is awesome  Love it
You did a good job on their expressions ^^


----------



## Tefax (May 18, 2008)

Smexy  Great job there


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 19, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Misumi_chan (Jun 12, 2008)

IT'S YAOI-RIFFIC!!!! 


pek.........


----------



## Atema (Jun 20, 2008)

omg its a gag ball


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2008)

Yaoi for the win!  Too bad it's censored ><


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a sexy little pic! They both look great!


----------

